#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Changing a word template background colour

## Sparkyuk

We use a template electrical certificate to fill in, it has a grey back ground colour, that we want to change but just can not figure out how, can any one help please ? 

I'm sorry i was unable to upload the file here as its to big, I can email it to anyone who can help

----------


## teylyn

Hi, 

in Word, on the Format menu, select Background, then choose "no fill" or a different background colour.

hth

----------


## Sparkyuk

Thanks for replying teylyn, 
I am sorry to say you are talking to a word thicko here lol. 
please explain a little bit more what you mean as i can not find a format menu/tag/pulldown etc ?
we are using office word 2007 here btw

----------


## teylyn

> we are using office word 2007 here btw



That's what it should say in your user profile instead of "office", then.

In Word 2007 click the "Page Layout" ribbon, and there find the Page Color button in the Page Background panel. It's about centre of the ribbon. Click the Page Color button and select "No Color" or any color you like.

hth

----------


## teylyn

If you want to upload a Word file, you can zip it first and then upload the zip file.

hth

----------


## Sparkyuk

Have tried to upload the file here but its to big (27.4 KB) and it said invalid file ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## teylyn

Read my last post. You need to make it into a ZIP file and upload that. ZIP files can be up to 9.77 MB big. Word files are always too big for this forum

hth

----------


## Sparkyuk

Ok sorry the last file i tried to upload, was a zipx file didnt see the wrong opition was selected

----------


## teylyn

OK, first of all, it's not the *document* that has a background color, but there are *tables* in the document and some *cells* have background colors. That's a completely different story.

Although you may work with the document in Word 2007, the template that it was based on was created in Word 2003. The developer of the template used a feature called Forms, designed a form and protected it against changes. The only thing the developer allowed is the data entry in the table cells that you can click

I'm afraid that if you need to change the table, you will have to access the template. 

You can find out about the template name by clicking 

Office button - Prepare - Properties - then Document Properties - Summary Tab

Look at the bottom of the dialog, where the template name is listed. You will probably have this template on your computer (or network), so you should be able to access it and make changes there.

I know this may not be the solution you expected, but it's the best I can do.

cheers

----------


## Sparkyuk

Ok thanks for trying nice one, it is protected but can be unlocked its not pass worded ?

----------


## teylyn

Again, you need to access the *template*, an probably with Word 2003, since the Form functionality is no longer a feature in Word 2007.

----------


## Sparkyuk

so unless there is a way i can revert to 2003 there is nothing we can do ?, so quess we will have to keep wasting ink printing that grey, thanks for your help

----------

